# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  N/A چیست؟

## AlgorithmX

میشه بگید کلا N/A چی هست؟
تو برنامه نویسی هست ، موقع Disk Defragment و.. هست!!!

----------


## FastCode

not applicable

----------


## hjran abdpor

> not applicable


میشه بیشتر توضیح بدین ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## syntiberium

N/A مخفف not applicable یعنی "قابل اجرا نیست"

----------


## shahramlp

جلوی هرچی بود یعنی اون چیزو نداره.

----------


## HollyGhost

Not available هم میشه، یعنی در دسترس نیست

NaN هم هست که یعنی Not a number یعنی مقدار عدد نیست و نامشخص است

----------


## eshpilen

Not Available

مثلا در دیتابیس وقتی مقدار یک فیلد در دسترس نیست میتونید بجاش این عبارت رو بذارید.
کلا هرجایی میتونه بکار بره و زیاد هم بکار میره.

----------


## eshpilen

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/N/a
واقعا این ویکیپدیا چی هست! راجع به هرچی میخوای بدونی اول توی ویکیپدیا بزن.

----------


## AlgorithmX

ممنونم از همتون! حیف که این تالار تشکر نداره!

----------


## eshpilen

میتونی بگردی از پستهای دیگمون تشکر کنی.
تو الان یک واحد Thanks به هرکدوم از ما بدهکاری.
اینطوری شفاهی قبول نیست، باید کتبی باشه و رسما ثبت بشه.
یدونه تشکر میکنه واسه همه بجای یکی برای هر نفر؛ اونم شفاهی! فکر کردی خیلی زرنگی؟

----------


## AlgorithmX

> میتونی بگردی از پستهای دیگمون تشکر کنی.
> تو الان یک واحد Thanks به هرکدوم از ما بدهکاری.
> اینطوری شفاهی قبول نیست، باید کتبی باشه و رسما ثبت بشه.
> یدونه تشکر میکنه واسه همه بجای یکی برای هر نفر؛ اونم شفاهی! فکر کردی خیلی زرنگی؟



واسه جواب دادنت، واسه زرنگیت، واسه مرامت، واسه خدمت بی منتت، .. دوست دارم! :لبخند گشاده!:

----------

